# Can't post in sale/wanted section



## Benreade (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello

When I joined, I thought I one had to post a certain number of times before being able the use the for sale/wanted section? I think I'm way past that, its not available to me. Have i missed something?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Benreade all members have to maintain five posts within last 29 days to access for sale area.


----------



## Benreade (Apr 28, 2018)

Ahh ok


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Seems crazy!!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

thewelshvet said:


> Seems crazy!!


 @thewelshvet I think the intention of the rule is admirable. In a way, buying and selling on this forum relies in part on the good reputation of the forum. Therefore a policy which works to ensure that the use of the for sale forum is limited to members who are genuine users and not just people selling coffee gear here to avoid the fees on fleabay can only be a good thing.


----------



## WayneG (Mar 24, 2021)

@DallahI agree with you. Although I'm new here to and wanting to start my journey, if the forum gets protected and the sellers get piece of mind with no time wasters/ buyers know they are getting goods of a high calibre, then why not have a way to protect them to a point. Knowing that we are all here to enjoy our coffee and each others knowledge 👍🏻


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

thewelshvet said:


> Seems crazy!!


 It is but 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Dallah said:


> @thewelshvet I think the intention of the rule is admirable. In a way, buying and selling on this forum relies in part on the good reputation of the forum. Therefore a policy which works to ensure that the use of the for sale forum is limited to members who are genuine users and not just people selling coffee gear here to avoid the fees on fleabay can only be a good thing.


 Or encourages spam posts, I think it's an attempt to encourage regular visiting and improve ad stats personally as you can just hammer 5 spam posts in quick successions by porting things like

"I agree" on 5 random threads and hence unlock access


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

HDAV said:


> Or encourages spam posts, I think it's an attempt to encourage regular visiting and improve ad stats personally as you can just hammer 5 spam posts in quick successions by porting things like
> 
> "I agree" on 5 random threads and hence unlock access


 I agree


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So does it really benefit?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

HDAV said:


> So does it really benefit?


 Hmm good point....

does make having a multiple personality disorder into a rare advantage


----------



## Benreade (Apr 28, 2018)

For me it seems sensible to retain the rule for new entrants. Assuming that acts as a disincentive to short term sellers, thereafter it loses its value. People will range from occasional interested parties like me, to kit/coffee aficionados - embrace and love everyone.


----------



## Bairnybridge (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Bairnybridge (Mar 30, 2021)

I should've added that it may be frustrating but can understand the reasoning


----------



## BristolTom (Mar 30, 2021)

Just trying to negotiate this myself as I have spotted something I would like to purchase. A bit frustrating but I do understand the thinking behind it.


----------



## BristolTom (Mar 30, 2021)

It does encourage multiple posts though 😉


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

I think it makes sense for selling, but I would like to be able to post to buy something since I joined the forum in order to buy a coffee machine (having done a lot of reading). Great forum however I'm off to make another four posts.....!


----------



## Chrijj (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah, seems a little faffy but tricky to strike the right balance I guess.


----------



## Chrijj (Mar 31, 2021)

I suppose you could consider it an advanced captcha, like having to click through 4 layers of mountains to verify you aren't a robot.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

It seems like you need to do 5 posts to even comment in sale/wanted topics too now? Unless that's what people meant to post to buy?


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

It would be helpful of this was blindingly obvious in that last of the forum... Or maybe I'm already just blind


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Plasse There are guidelines for that area of the forum at the top of the sale section. We are looking at implementing a proper classifieds system, currently being evaluated. It should give a more professional feel to the whole area of, sale wanted, etc.. without the need for rules and guidelines, which I agree are a PITA.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55384-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines-9-march-2021-update/?do=embed&embedDo=getNewComment


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

I also can't find anything in the kitchen.. or my own clothes. So I recon this can be attributed to user error. Thanks for clarifying though 🤐


----------

